# Resident Evil 5 = Racist?



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.gamezine.co.uk/news/game-types/shooter/racist-imagery-might-really-exist-in-resident-evil-5-$1266482.htm


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2009)

I can't read the article...  what is the racist imagery?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 5, 2009)

tommers said:


> I can't read the article...  what is the racist imagery?


"The problem comes from the fact that there is a negative view of uninfected Africans (their eyes are not bloodshot red), such as a gang of African men brutally beating a living thing in a sack; they menacingly stare at you walk past."

"Since the Majini are not undead corpses, and are capable of driving vehicles, handling weapons and even using guns, it makes the line between the infected monsters and African civilians uncomfortably vague. Where Africans are concerned, the game seems to be suggesting, bloodthirsty savagery just comes with the territory."

Africa can tell a convincing horror story, but when "you're applying the concept of people being turned into savage monsters onto an actual ethnic group that has long been misrepresented as savage monsters, it's hard to see how elements of race weren't going to be a factor," says Eurogamer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2009)

Buddy Bradley said:


> "The problem comes from the fact that there is a negative view of uninfected Africans (their eyes are not bloodshot red), such as a gang of African men brutally beating a living thing in a sack; they menacingly stare at you walk past."
> 
> "Since the Majini are not undead corpses, and are capable of driving vehicles, handling weapons and even using guns, it makes the line between the infected monsters and African civilians uncomfortably vague. Where Africans are concerned, the game seems to be suggesting, bloodthirsty savagery just comes with the territory."
> 
> Africa can tell a convincing horror story, but when "you're applying the concept of people being turned into savage monsters onto an actual ethnic group that has long been misrepresented as savage monsters, it's hard to see how elements of race weren't going to be a factor," says Eurogamer.



Interesting - I have to say I found the trailer a bit disturbing in the way described in the quotes above. I wondered if the game itself would have more depth, with sympathetic African characters, situations etc.. rather than using Africa as a hook on which to hang the story but maybe not.

Or maybe I was expecting too much


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 6, 2009)

I played through the demo and it seemed like pretty standard Resi Evil to me. In Resi 4 the infected could operate machinery and whatnot too, they're not really meant to be dimwitted zombies.
The ring leaders don't seem to have the bloodshot eyes, but that's always been the case wherever it's set - a few power crazed individuals look to start a cult then infect everyone and take over.
I'll reserve judgement till I've played the whole thing, but it seems to be a storm in a teacup using the demo as a reference point.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Dunno really...played the demo and all I could think was 'This is as boring as the other Resi games' didn't really think too much about whether the depictions of zombified black folk were racially insensitive or racist...


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno really...played the demo and all I could think was 'This is as boring as the other Resi games' didn't really think too much about whether the depictions of zombified black folk were racially insensitive or racist...



Mate.  We get it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> Mate.  We get it.





I wasn't having a dig, that's honestly what I thought while playing...


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wasn't having a dig, that's honestly what I thought while playing...



I was only taking the piss, don't mind me.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

No. It isn't. Seriously.

Game set in generic representation of African country.

Central conceit revolves around the general populace becoming "infected" and turning into blood-thirsty puppets of evil.

Given the geographical setting the protagonists are therefore, quite reasonably, black.

I can't even believe that some people need this pointing out but:

"bad guys are evil and they are black" is not the same thing as "bad guys are evil because they are black" which is the only way one could reasonably pin a racism charge on this.


I don't recall anyone complaining that Res Evil 4 was racist because all of the not-Zombies were Spanish.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

I mean seriously, this can only be considered racist if every movie or book or story wherein a black person or people carry out an evil act or are viewed unfavorably due to their actions or general demeanor can also be considered racist.


Load of ole fuck.


----------



## tommers (Feb 6, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> I don't recall anyone complaining that Res Evil 4 was racist because all of the not-Zombies were Spanish.



That was my stance on it but I thought the article might contain more specific allegations.

I always thought they were indeterminate mid-european in 4 anyway.


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

Also - have any _black_ people or groups actually stood up and said "OMG racists " in response to this game, or do we just have a bunch of hand-wringers taking offence by proxy?


----------



## The Groke (Feb 6, 2009)

tommers said:


> That was my stance on it but I thought the article might contain more specific allegations.
> 
> I always thought they were indeterminate mid-european in 4 anyway.



I will happily stand corrected once I have played through the whole game and it turns out to be a BNP recruitment drive in disguise, but I don't see it myself.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno really...played the demo and all I could think was 'This is as boring as the other Resi games' didn't really think too much about whether the depictions of zombified black folk were racially insensitive or racist...


who cares about all that guff, wtf gwan with your tag line you cheeky get!?!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> who cares about all that guff, wtf gwan with your tag line you cheeky get!?!





Just wanted to make sure there was no confusion.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 6, 2009)

have we been seen in the same room together ever?!


----------



## TheDave (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm sure this all came up when the first released a teaser trailer. I thought it was nonsense then and I still think it's nonsense now. It would be off if they put the game in Africa and all the infected people were white. I think people are just looking for controversy when their isn't one.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> have we been seen in the same room together ever?!


----------



## fen_boy (Feb 6, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Dunno really...played the demo and all I could think was 'This is as boring as the other Resi games' didn't really think too much about whether the depictions of zombified black folk were racially insensitive or racist...



You're still wrong you crazy lump.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Fuck you man, my taste in games is supreme!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 6, 2009)

Swarfega said:


> Also - have any _black_ people or groups actually stood up and said "OMG racists " in response to this game, or do we just have a bunch of hand-wringers taking offence by proxy?



They're probably more concerned with Carol Thatchers comments if anything...


----------

